# M1t Cycle



## Ertech (Aug 7, 2004)

Correct me if im wrong



OK, I have done a good amount of research on M1T, and here is what I learned so far.



For all you first timers or current users.



Cycling M1T,



Where to get it?

I got Underground Labs M1T, I guess any version is as good as any from what I have read. You can pick up a bottle from www.bulknutrition.com for like 10 plus shipping.



How much do I take?

I have done alot of reading on this, im no physician but I have read allot of peoples opinions on this. If you are a first time user, I would say it???s always best to start off the first week with 5mg a day to see how your body reacts. The next week I would bump it up to 10. Now if you think you know what you are doing I have heard of people taking 20 a day. As far as taking more, I think it???s pointless and you get serious sides from it. My first week with 5mg a day I gained 6lbs. Use your good judgment but don???t over do it. REMEBER this stuff is harsh on the liver, read bellow on what to do to take care of this.



Cycle times?

The best cycle IMO is 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Some people do month on month off, but IMO that???s a little harsh on the nads.



Sides?

There is allot of sides that come with this supp, mild to none, but many are people specific and don???t always happen. Some experience lethargy, hyperactivity, inability to sleep, low sexual drive, nads shrinkage, mild headaches, joint pain and nausea. Most these can be avoided with the proper meds and PCT. 



PCT?

NEVER START A M1T cycle without your PCT in hand, not in the mail, in hand. You need your pct as soon as you go off cycle.

First off you are going to want to get some Nolvadex or Clomid. I have heard of people using 6oxo, but have also heard of it not being very effective. M1t shuts your test down very fast, so don???t risk your nads with something we are not sure works, just get some nolvadex or clomid. I am not an expert but from what I have read M1T is very andro like if not the same (legalized roid), so treat it like one and do it right or not at all.

I use Nolvadex, 20mg a day for as long as you were on cycle (2 week on M1t, then 2 week on Nolva).

I got mine at Shoprxonline.com, here is the info

Generic Nolvadex 10mg (100 pills)

Part#: SRXONOLVA10100

Manufacturer Part#: Tamoxifen 10mg (10x10 = 100 pills)

(Qty: 1 x $55.00)

Subtotal: $55.00

Tax: $0.00

S&H: $10.00

Final Total: $65.00

All orders are processed and shipped within 48 hours of receipt. Orders will arrive 2-3 weeks from the date of your order. 

In order to comply with import restrictions of many countries, some orders are often split up into multiple shipments. 

For your privacy, 

Remember this drug also has sides be sure to read them online, the biggest one is hair loss, although not completely common and usual happens to people susceptible to it.

This is an experimental drug.



For the other sides,

First and foremost the liver, take care of your liver.

Milk Thistle, take 2 of these a day on and off cycle (or as directed on bottle more shouldn???t hurt)

Depression and lethargy:

St. Johnson???s Wart. On and off cycle (take as directed, usually 2-3 pills a day.)

Acne:

B5 on and off cycle (Pantothenic Acid Caps)(take as directed)

Hair Loss:

Saw Palmetto on and off cycle (take as directed)

Joint Pains:
Bannana a day

I got mine from www.swansonvitamins.com , here is the order minus the palmetto, pretty inexpensive stuff, get this all before you start cycle



            SWH051                       Milk Thistle                1                      $ 5.74              $ 5.74

            SW539                        St. John???s Wort                        1                      $ 2.64              $ 2.64

            TL129              Pantothenic Acid Caps 1                      $ 6.29              $ 6.29



Subtotal: 14.67

Shipping & Handling: 4.95

Total:19.62



Stacking

People say that stacking this with 4ad is an incredible combo and eliminates the side effects DURING cycle; PCT is still needed if you stack. The topical spray is the best application form, the pills you have to do strange stuff to get it to digest right. I hear it is best to front load 4ad before even starting m1t. Try starting the 4ad one week before then start the m1t? I didn???t do much research on this I choose not to stack, reason being I ran out of money 



Making the weight stick

You can expect to loose a good amount of what you gained off cycle, make sure you take the proper amount of Nolva or clomid pct to keep your test up or you weight wont stick around to well.



Have respect for these drugs

Enjoy

Please correct me if im wrong in any of what I said, I did research I am not a physician.

-Erick


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 7, 2004)

I would say the cycle time is more dependant on the dosage.  I did 20mg/day and didn't really feel like it started rolling until week 3 started


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I would say the cycle time is more dependant on the dosage.  I did 20mg/day and didn't really feel like it started rolling until week 3 started



really? M1T at 20mg's hits me at around day 3-4! 

but everyone is different, I think I am one that responds very well to M1T.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 8, 2004)

Yea, I was just talking to a guy that did 5mg a day, and decided to quit after day 4 because of the symptoms.

I had symptoms immediately, and wasn't using 4ad on my cycle.  I might have noticed it sooner if I was in better spirits


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 15, 2004)

I am planning on starting at 10mg a day.  How many days should I wait if I don't see anything to up my dosage?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

I always thought Saw Palmetto was for your prostate, not hair loss.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am planning on starting at 10mg a day.  How many days should I wait if I don't see anything to up my dosage?


 The M1T should kick in pretty hard around day 3 or 4. I did 10 mg/day until day 5, then upped it to 15 mg/day until day 10, then upped it to 20 mg/day and stayed there through day 21, then straight into pct. I decided when to up the dose based on the sides, not progress. It worked well this way. The sides went away almost completely as my body adjusted. I think the guy who started this thread made two big mistakes: not stacking with 4-AD and only taking two weeks off. Bad ideas.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 16, 2004)

Ya, I always thought that Saw Palmetto was for your prostate, too.


----------



## G-man (Aug 16, 2004)

Saw Palmetto is supposed to block the conversion of Testosterone to DHT, & 
 DHT causes both an enlargment of the prostate & baldness.


----------

